# Lelit Mara X



## tj893 (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi all, I wonder if the forum could help me in coming to a fair valuation of the following?

I bought the machine a month ago with a view to testing it out and seeing whether it satisfied requirements for the long term - I have actually been impressed and the quality of coffee in the cup and steamed milk has taken a big step forward from the previous gaggia. You can see with the accessories I bought the upgraditus was seemingly calmed and I planned on holding onto to it for the foreseeable. I've more or less decided over the last week however that I'd like to go down the rabbit hole of pressure profiling (confirming a hunch I previously had) hence this thread.

The machine was purchased from Bella barista and will come with 23 months warranty. It's run flawlessly since day 1 and is in mint condition without any signs of use that I can see. All accessories and packaging present. Fed with good water from an undersink BWT cartridge and cleaned regularly.

Costs were as follows

Lelit mara x: £968 delivered

Lelit wooden lever/knob kit: £86

Lelit wooden bottomless portafilter: £58

IMS shower screen and Cafelat gasket: £15

Total = £1,127 cost.

Any view on a fair price would be much appreciated!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

tj893 said:


> Hi all, I wonder if the forum could help me in coming to a fair valuation of the following?
> 
> I bought the machine a month ago with a view to testing it out and seeing whether it satisfied requirements for the long term - I have actually been impressed and the quality of coffee in the cup and steamed milk has taken a big step forward from the previous gaggia. You can see with the accessories I bought the upgraditus was seemingly calmed and I planned on holding onto to it for the foreseeable. I've more or less decided over the last week however that I'd like to go down the rabbit hole of pressure profiling (confirming a hunch I previously had) hence this thread.
> 
> ...


 Appreciate it's a valuation thread. However, have you thought about adding a flow control valve to the machine?


----------



## higbert (Jun 10, 2020)

I think you might do better selling the machine as one thing for e.g. £900 and the other bits to satisfied and content new Lelit owners looking to add to their own machines.

Also, have you considered talking to BB? They sell open box machines. If you buy a profiling machine from them, they might be interested in helping you sell it on, perhaps.


----------



## tj893 (Apr 17, 2020)

Thankyou both for your replies!



MediumRoastSteam said:


> Appreciate it's a valuation thread. However, have you thought about adding a flow control valve to the machine?


 Yep that's a good point - it is something I've mulled over but in the end I'm thinking more along the lines of the Versuvius / Decent programmed approach at this stage. I like the idea of having multiple profiles that can run exactly the same way each time (and will benefit the other half who won't bother otherwise).



higbert said:


> I think you might do better selling the machine as one thing for e.g. £900 and the other bits to satisfied and content new Lelit owners looking to add to their own machines.
> 
> Also, have you considered talking to BB? They sell open box machines. If you buy a profiling machine from them, they might be interested in helping you sell it on, perhaps.


 Thanks for that - yes good suggestion. Maybe I should do a bundled together discounted price, and another price for machine only with accessories priced higher separately. As for BB - good thought and something to bear in mind depending on how my thinking on the next machine goes. The only thing is I feel like I should take my time with the next choice and so it might be better to move the mara on more quickly in that case...


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

tj893 said:


> Thankyou both for your replies!
> Thanks for that - yes good suggestion. Maybe I should do a bundled together discounted price, and another price for machine only with accessories priced higher separately. As for BB - good thought and something to bear in mind depending on how my thinking on the next machine goes. The only thing is I feel like I should take my time with the next choice and so it might be better to move the mara on more quickly in that case...


I might be interested in your Mara X! Let me know if you decide a price.


----------



## tj893 (Apr 17, 2020)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> I might be interested in your Mara X! Let me know if you decide a price.


 Thanks for the interest- I've got a couple of prices in mind but hoping to get some suggestions to see if I'm in the right ballpark!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Id guess 700-800 imo

But what do i know hahha


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

tj893 said:


> Thanks for the interest- I've got a couple of prices in mind but hoping to get some suggestions to see if I'm in the right ballpark!


Definitely keep me in the loop please! Whereabouts are you?


----------



## tj893 (Apr 17, 2020)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> Definitely keep me in the loop please! Whereabouts are you?


 Will do, I'll let you know when I list in the sales forum as you've shown interest. I'm based just outside London in Kent (Woolwich way).


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

£900 for the machine. Maybe £1k for the lot. You might be better selling the portafilters and wooden kit separately as they might sell to existing users. Somebody spending £900 on a machine might be reluctant to pay for the extras aside from the shower screen and gasket.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

tj893 said:


> Will do, I'll let you know when I list in the sales forum as you've shown interest. I'm based just outside London in Kent (Woolwich way).


Thanks tj893. That'd be great. 
I'm near Beaconsfield so not a million miles away!


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

You can buy this PL62X Silent in Stainless Steel for £899.28 delivered. Don't know if your machine is the same spec so I'd have thought £750 - 800 for the machine is reasonable depending if you were adding delivery costs onto or including


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Nightrider_1uk said:


> You can buy this PL62X Silent in Stainless Steel for £899.28 delivered. Don't know if your machine is the same spec so I'd have thought £750 - 800 for the machine is reasonable depending if you were adding delivery costs onto or including


 Please post the link as this machine has 23 months full transferable warranty. I suspect what you have seen might come with a 6 month back to base parts only warranty, probably not transferable...oh and £750 is way too low for a month old machine.


----------



## tj893 (Apr 17, 2020)

Thankyou all for your thoughts- really helpful.

I would agree with Dave's last comment there - the excellent reputation and support from Bella Barista is important to factor in I would say. I'm just about to make a thread in the sales section but to conclude this one- I'll be going with £850 for machine + IMS screen/cafelat gasket, and £950 for the lot. I've tried to be fair and go with a price that I'd be happy with as a buyer... hopefully someone will agree! (Personally I'd rather spend less for a slightly used machine with an excellent warranty versus more for a new machine with a shorter and lesser warranty, but obviously that's a personal judgement).


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

£949 - 24 month warranty.

£909 - 23 month warranty.

Assuming the machine breaks outside of warranty period depreciation is calculated easily. Of course it won't break for many years. £900 is a fair price, though to temp somebody to buy it rather than buy it new maybe go a little lower as you have done and included extras.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Agree,

Although its only a month old, going to the faf of transfering thing and moving a used machine to save £50 imo not worth it, id have a nice shiney one del to my door.


----------

